# I want to join the irc?



## DarkMario616 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm bored and I felt like joining the IRC and checking it out for the first time ever but apparently it's invite only (probably because of the bot guy).

Anything I can do or...is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Sephi (Mar 17, 2010)

/knock #gbatemp.net

and someone should invite you in

possibly me


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahh I have to knock, alright thank you :3 Will start up mIRC again.

I get the no knocks allowed message?


----------



## Sephi (Mar 17, 2010)

oh, I see +K is on. let me try a another way. what's your nick?


----------



## Advi (Mar 17, 2010)

...invite only? I can log on fine...

Is this part of some DDoS whatever as on the front page?


----------



## yoyobrains (Mar 17, 2010)

If there is any way you could get me in too I would like it. Nick is yoyobrains


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine is Dark.


----------



## Sephi (Mar 17, 2010)

I can manually invite anyone in.

send me a pm on IRC to get in. nick is Sephi


----------



## redact (Mar 17, 2010)

you want to join the irc?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 17, 2010)

I need in too... (Shinku)


----------



## Sephi (Mar 17, 2010)

modes have been removed for now, everyone can join as long as their nickname is registered (msg nickserv register)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 17, 2010)

What about getting kicked from the #HGSS channel for no reason at all?


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2010)

Subtle Demise said:
			
		

> What about getting kicked from the #HGSS channel for no reason at all?



#HGSS has nothing to do with the #gbatemp.net chan.
PM one of the mods of #HGSS for a reason.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 17, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Subtle Demise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely correct. We are only officially responsible for #gbatemp.net, of course most of us have OP status in other chans, but that is in an unofficial capacity.


----------



## PettingZoo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd like to be unbanned from the #gbatemp.net chan aswell please


----------



## Aeladya (Mar 18, 2010)

How do you get on using ChatZilla? I was able to get on a while back, but I can't remember how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 18, 2010)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> I'd like to be unbanned from the #gbatemp.net chan aswell please



I unbanned Zoo last night, just so you guys are aware the IP range of dyn.iinet.net.au is banned from the main channel. If any of you guys in that IP range have trouble getting in just post here, or PM one of the irc staff either here on the forum, or on irc, so we can set up an exception for you to let you get back into the channel.


----------



## blainy (Mar 18, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





how come the entire iinet isp is blocked?? no wonder i haven't been able to lurk in the IRC channel..any chance of a mod making a topic for signups or something?? or some way to register for the irc through the main gbatemp.net site??


----------



## Hatsuyuki-Subs (Mar 18, 2010)

blainy said:
			
		

> how come the entire iinet isp is blocked??


Probably 'cause of me.

Use Hotspot Shield.


----------



## JohnLoco (Mar 20, 2010)

I use mibbit and cannot get in, no idea how to "knock" either.
GBAtemp is the reason i even got to like IRC, before the bann :/


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm bored and I felt like joining the IRC and checking it out for the first time ever but apparently it's invite only (probably because of the bot guy).

Anything I can do or...is there something I'm missing?


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 20, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> I use mibbit and cannot get in, no idea how to "knock" either.
> GBAtemp is the reason i even got to like IRC, before the bann :/



Mibbit is not banned from the channel any more, and it is no longer invite only so you dont need to knock. 

Are you sure you are using the right settings to join? The server you should connect to is irc2.gbatemp.net port 5190 and the channel #gbatemp.net.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 20, 2010)

When I try to connect to IRC now it says I am banned.  It worked like 2 weeks ago and now it doesn't.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok folks some of us were under the impression that since Jdbye is klined mibbit is not banned any more. But I have just tested it and it appears to be klined from the entire server. Sorry for the mix up guys. I will let you know if it is unbanned, in the meantime use another client to connect.

Here is a guide to get Mirc configured for our server. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=58

Just remember that in step 4 enter irc2.gbatemp.net as the server address, not irc.gbatemp.net


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 20, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ok folks some of us were under the impression that since Jdbye is klined mibbit is not banned any more. But I have just tested it and it appears to be klined from the entire server. Sorry for the mix up guys. I will let you know if it is unbanned, in the meantime use another client to connect.
> 
> Here is a guide to get Mirc configured for our server. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=58
> 
> Just remember that in step 4 enter irc2.gbatemp.net as the server address, not irc.gbatemp.net


I don't want to download it.  I want to use the online one.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 20, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw you on the chat just now, what did you use to get on?

Anyway an online alternative is chatzilla that you can use with firefox.


----------

